# Lizards > General Geckos >  New Addition To Our Zoo: Nathan Explosion

## Pandora

I would like to introduce to you the newest member of my family, our baby Pictus gecko, Nathan Explosion... =] I am in love

My boys <3


I have big hands... he's tiny






This is him on my pinky...


hahaha =]


Okay... I'm done... be jealous of the cuteness this is currently sitting in the corner of my macbook screen

----------


## llovelace

I love the 3rd & 6th pic, he is a cutie

----------

_Pandora_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## abi21491

haha, cute guy and awesome name  :Smile:  I love that show.

----------

_Pandora_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Pandora

> haha, cute guy and awesome name  I love that show.


Yay! I'm so glad someone recognized where the name was from
We're trying to get all the band member names assigned lol

----------


## abi21491

> Yay! I'm so glad someone recognized where the name was from
> We're trying to get all the band member names assigned lol


ahahaha. Toki Wartooth is my favorite  :Razz:  I have every episode of that show, lmao.

----------


## Pandora

> ahahaha. Toki Wartooth is my favorite  I have every episode of that show, lmao.


As do my boyfriend and I
we bought the cd too...
it is our agreed upon driving music lol

----------


## abi21491

> As do my boyfriend and I
> we bought the cd too...
> it is our agreed upon driving music lol


Awesome, the cd is great  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Perfect name.
I might have to name my next gecko Toki. Sounds a bit like Tokay.  :Wink: 

He looks feisty and energetic but adorible. Fatten that boy up! He's definitely a cutie.

----------

_Pandora_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Pandora

> Perfect name.
> I might have to name my next gecko Toki. Sounds a bit like Tokay. 
> 
> He looks feisty and energetic but adorible. Fatten that boy up! He's definitely a cutie.


He's very quick and hard to keep track of when he starts running around but he's actually quite chill, which is nice unlike my friend's Tokay who is super aggressive and barks, lol

----------


## Boanerges

He is cool looking!!! Congrats on the new addition  :Good Job:

----------


## twan

Nice pick up. :Smile:

----------


## JLC

Haha!  That last picture is awesome!! There's one more day left to enter this month's photo contests...you should totally enter that one into the HOTM!  :Good Job: 

Contest rules and submission links

Congrats on such a cute new addition!

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Awesome animal awesome name!

----------

